# Favorite actor in role



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Who is your favorite actor in the following roles? Name the film and explain why?

1. Dracula
2. Frankenstein's Monster and/or Dr. Frankenstein
3. Wolfman/Werewolf
4. Mummy
5. Dr. Jekyll & Mr. Hyde
6. Monster I forgot!


----------

